# Mckesson SCC internal exam



## Danyel1971 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,

I was just hired by Mckesson for a remote coding position, I am very excited, but a little nervous about the SCC internal exams.  Has anyone taken these exams, can you share you experience with taking these exams, and do they fire you if you don't pass these exams, or are there re-takes. I'm afraid to leave my current position to think in a few months if I don't pass these exams I will be without any job.  I have years of coding experience, but not sure what they are looking for.

Any infomation is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mcnaryk (Jul 16, 2012)

Danyel1971 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just hired by Mckesson for a remote coding position, I am very excited, but a little nervous about the SCC internal exams.  Has anyone taken these exams, can you share you experience with taking these exams, and do they fire you if you don't pass these exams, or are there re-takes. I'm afraid to leave my current position to think in a few months if I don't pass these exams I will be without any job.  I have years of coding experience, but not sure what they are looking for.
> 
> ...



Hi Danyel1971:

I was hired with McKesson as a remote anethesia coder on July 2 and am still waiting for my SCC exam to be scheduled! I think because I live in a rural area (north Mississippi) they are having trouble finding a testing site. But as far as what they are going to test us on, there is a review packet in your Welcome information which is really basic stuff-what ICD and CPT codes are, etc. The tests we are given should be related to the specialty we will be coding for (so anesthesia for me). If you have experience, I wouldn't worry. I think it'll be pretty easy, even with the 5 hour time limit. I believe if we fail, we are given a certain time frame to study some test booklets and take the tests in the booklets-something like 3. If, after the re-takes, we still fail, then yes they let us go. So I am reviewing the ICD-9 guidelines and the review packet they sent, and given it's going to be in my area of expertise, I think I will be fine. Good luck to you and let me know how it goes!


----------



## Mo Crowder (Jul 17, 2012)

*McKesson*



Danyel1971 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just hired by Mckesson for a remote coding position, I am very excited, but a little nervous about the SCC internal exams.  Has anyone taken these exams, can you share you experience with taking these exams, and do they fire you if you don't pass these exams, or are there re-takes. I'm afraid to leave my current position to think in a few months if I don't pass these exams I will be without any job.  I have years of coding experience, but not sure what they are looking for.
> 
> ...


----------



## aland000 (Jul 18, 2012)

*mckesson scc test*

i just received an offer also. i was told that u have to make 90-95% pass score r u do get another 2 tries i think but if u STILL DO NOT PASS then YES u will be terminated. she did stress that is over the specialty that u were hired for. they usually offer it in the first 21 days is what i was told...


----------



## dvoegele (Jul 19, 2012)

*scc*

I was just hired too as a remote coder started this week and take my test Monday


----------



## cingram (Jul 19, 2012)

So how much do you all get paid for this remote coding position. If I could get something like that I would save lots of money on gas


----------



## aland000 (Jul 22, 2012)

*scc test*



dvoegele said:


> I was just hired too as a remote coder started this week and take my test Monday



how did u do on the exam? did you  receive any prep info when u first started ?how long had u started before given the exam?


----------



## asmith79 (Jul 24, 2012)

How did your test go? I start on 8/6 but have not been given a date to take the test yet. Just wondering if it is anything like the CPC test.


----------



## fill.ess1@gmail.com (Jul 27, 2012)

how was the test??  I've been approached as well and the internal test gives me pause.


----------



## wwilhelm (Sep 20, 2012)

Has anyone taken this test? Was it hard? 

I had a second interview with Mckessen and they told me this is an 8 hour test not 5 like you're telling me here! I guess I don't understand why they wouldn't give you this test prior to hiring you?


----------



## ahogan2001 (Sep 26, 2012)

*did you take your test yet??*



wwilhelm said:


> Has anyone taken this test? Was it hard?
> 
> I had a second interview with Mckessen and they told me this is an 8 hour test not 5 like you're telling me here! I guess I don't understand why they wouldn't give you this test prior to hiring you?



Hi, I have a second interview with McKesson next week. A little nervous. Interviewing with 2 people for an hour and a half? Was your interview like that? Can you give me some back ground on the steps? After the interview, do you test first basic icd cpt, then offered a position, etc...do they train you via web or do you have to go somewhere? You can email me directly if you want. I seem to be reading mix answers! 
Any help would be appreciated...hope you are liking it so far. 

Ally


----------



## skiser (Nov 24, 2012)

*McKesson test*

I took that test..I passed with flying colors. It was not very difficult. To bad my job didn't last to long with them.


----------



## kristydews (Aug 29, 2013)

*Question*

When you took their online test what type of questions was on the test? What is a good study guide to go by?


----------



## krystal.jostock (Sep 4, 2013)

*Question*

Does anyone know if McKesson will hire newly schooled Coders? Would it be more efficient to have some field experience first?  Thanks in advance


----------

